# لأول مرة وحصريا جهاز التبييض الصارخ جهاز ايسنس للتقشير الكريستالي



## جودي-تبوك (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله والحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله​


لأول مرة وحصريا جهاز


التبييض الصارخ وتخفيف ميلانين البشرة​


ستستغني عن المكياج تماما​


لا داعي للذهاب للعيادات 


وصالونات التجميل لعمل جلسات التبييض​


والتقشير بعد اليوم ، مع جهاز ايسنس من الشركة العالمية international cosmetics alipo​


مزايا الجهاز​


*يبيض البشرة درجة كل اسبوع عن طريق تخفيف الميلانين من الجلد بشكل آمن وطبيعي بتقنية الكريستال المتقدمة​


*يجعل البشرة الحنطية بيضاء لامعة 


والسمراء حنطية فاتحة


والسوداء برونزية مشرقة​


*تقشير كريستالي لطبقة البشرة الخارجية فالنتيجة تبييض وتوريد للبشرة وإضائة ونضارة​


*تنعيم حريري للجلد الخشن وازالة طبقة الجلد الميت والبثور وحب الشباب​


*مناسب للاستخدام المنزلي حتى 3مرات اسبوعيا وحجمه مناسب يمكن حمله في الحقيبة​


*سهل الاستخدام ومزود بكاتالوغ بطريقة الاستخدام​


*الجهاز + طقم العناية والتبييض + كريم لازالة الهالات السوداءتحت العين + نفخ وتوريد الشفاه + كريم الكريستال الأصلي​


*مع كل جهاز مجانا طقم عناية وأقنعة كريستالية وطقم تفتيح وتوريدللجسم والوجه​


السعر : 750ر.س​


طريقة الطلب​


في الرياض حائل تبوك تسليم فوري ،​


باقي المدن : 


حوالة بنكية [الراجحي ،الاهلي ، سامبا ، الرياض] ويتم توصيل الطلب خلال يومين عن طريق شركات الشحن ​


باقي الدول ، حوالة وسترن يونيون ويتم التوصيل في 4ايام 


الرجاء الجدية في الطلب ​


عروض مميزة​


بنصف السعر للجملة ابتداء من 10أجهزة ​




و لمن يرغب الشراء التواصل للرجال 0599905193


للنساء 0563336597والله ولي التوفيق


والحمدلله رب العالمين​


----------



## جودي-تبوك (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لأول مرة وحصريا جهاز التبييض الصارخ جهاز ايسنس للتقشير الكريستالي*

اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عن من سواك


----------



## جودي-تبوك (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لأول مرة وحصريا جهاز التبييض الصارخ جهاز ايسنس للتقشير الكريستالي*

اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عن من سواك


----------



## جودي-تبوك (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لأول مرة وحصريا جهاز التبييض الصارخ جهاز ايسنس للتقشير الكريستالي*

اللهم صلي على محمد كما صليت على أبراهيم وعلى آل أبراهيم أنك حميد مجيد وبارك على محمد كما باركت على أبراهيم وعلى آل أبراهيم أنك حميد مجيد


----------



## جودي-تبوك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لأول مرة وحصريا جهاز التبييض الصارخ جهاز ايسنس للتقشير الكريستالي*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

